# wölben filter?



## loki (25. September 2002)

gibt es irgendwo ein plugin (wölben), welches sich gleichmässig über gesammte bild anwendet? 

gruss


----------



## Johnny (25. September 2002)

Bei Photoshop gibt es eine gute Lösung:
Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->..Wölben


----------



## loki (25. September 2002)

wow...das ging aber schnell...

aber leider taugt dieser filter nicht viel..

ich möchte diesen filter zum entzerren von fotos benutzen, und zu diesem zweck muss er über das gesammte bild gehen, bei jeder einstellung...

trotzdem danke

gruss


----------



## nanda (25. September 2002)

/off-topic

na loki, hat´s dich von spotlight auch mal hierher verschlagen. und wo hast du UteS gelassen?  

/end off-topic


----------



## Johnny (25. September 2002)

hmm....sorry, von sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört 
aber vielleicht kannst du die größe des bildes "vergrößern" und dann den "..wölben"-filter anwenden. dann wäre es doch geleichmäßig, oder?
denn, wenn man das bild vergrößert, zieht sich das eigentlich bild weiter zur mitte hin und wäre somit der mittelpunkt des filters. man kann den zusatz an größe ja wieder entfernen.

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## loki (25. September 2002)

@ crushor

wäre wohl eine möglichkeit... aber dann habe ich überhaupt keine konstante mehr... 
werde es aber mal probieren, vielleicht gehts ja besser, als gedacht... danke

@ nanda

schau mal auf mein regitrierdatum... du jungspunt ;o)
bin nicht all zu oft hier... aber das ist eine andere gschichte ;o)

gruss

loki


----------

